# Late Sat. Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Had a monster catfish trip/ meat in the freezer trip Sat. with a group from Roanoke VA. Every cat that cleared the rail was proclaimed a keeper. Several convict bass in the 20 inch range also got the award as a keeper. We got only one sorta big cat.









This is the whole group with 30 plus cats and three convicts. Bass that is. 








Fun group and look forward hosting them again. 

Capt Mike


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Niiiiice...Mike are the crappies on your end on the move ?


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

No not yet.. end of Oct. water temps are still 68 degrees. Need 56 before they move into creeks again. 

Capt Mike


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks Capt !!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work.


----------

